# Problema NTFS, montare hdd SCSI con FUSE e ntfsprogs

## realnott

Salve, oggi pomeriggio stavo cercando di montare il mio disco con filesystem NTFS su cui ho solo dati multimediali, ma durante il montaggio della periferica ho riscontrato alcuni problemi. Ho letto la documentazione riguardante FUSE e quella riguardante ntfsprogrs, ma non sono comunque riuscito a cavarmela. Dunque, per far girare ntfsprogrs si ha bisogno del supporto a NTFS nel kernel, successivamente bisogna compilare fuse e infine emergere ntfsprogrs.

Per sbataggine ho installato Fuse-2.8.0-pre2, e non so se va bene, sta di fatto che l'ho installato nel seguente modo come specificato sul sito di ntfsprogrs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installing ntfsmount (generic)
> 
> First of all you need to download FUSE. Then:
> ...

 

Di conseguenza mi dirigo nella mia Konsole e lancio:

```
localhost ~ # ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

fuse_mount failed.

Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (Backup Disco locale)

/mnt/windows era già stata creata in precedenza.
```

Eseguo quello che mi consiglia lui:

```
localhost ~ # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.
```

Strano, eppure sono sicuro di averlo appena compilato. Ho lasciato stare la Fuse-2.8.0-pre2 pensando che non fosse quella che servisse a me, poi mi sono chiesto se nel repository vi fosse già questo pacchetto, lancio un "emerge --search fuse", ma escono fuori 2 output che non fanno al caso mio:

```

localhost ~ # emerge --search ntfs

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ntfs ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-fs/ntfs3g

      Latest version available: 1.2531

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 635 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ntfs-3g.org

      Description:   Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-fs/ntfsprogs

      Latest version available: 2.0.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 882 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linux-ntfs.org/

      Description:   User tools for NTFS filesystems

      License:       GPL-2

```

A me serviva Fuse, questi software mi sarebbero serviti dopo. Ovviamento non sapevo che emergendo ntfsprogs avrei emerso anche fuse... quindi ho ricompilato fuse-2.7.4 che però mi ha dato il seguente errore:

```
localhost ~ # emerge ntfsprogs

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4

 * fuse-2.7.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       fuse-2.7.4.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  714:  Called check_extra_config

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  609:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4:

 *   You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       fuse-2.7.4.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  714:  Called check_extra_config

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  609:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/die.env'.
```

Inizialmente ho pensato che fosse questione dei moduli nel kernel, ma non credo sia così anche perchè i moduli sono installatti e configurati come segue:

File Systems -->

  DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems -->

     <*> NTFS Support

     [*] NTFS Debugging support

     [  ] NTFS Write support

(mi hanno consigliato di non configurare il supporto ad NTFS Write poichè non è molto buono, inoltre non devo scrivere su quel disco, solamente prendere i dati e spostarli sulla mia gentoo, poi formatterò il disco in ext3 per usarlo come backup dell'attuale sistema).

Se possono servire vi pasto anche alcune informazioni sui dischi:

```

ocalhost ~ # dmesg | grep sd

[    1.122042] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.753391] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[    1.753555] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.753705] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.753726] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.754084] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[    1.754246] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.754407] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.754426] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.754704]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.782579] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.782874] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.783640] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[    1.783802] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.783952] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.783971] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.784299] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[    1.784461] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.784610] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.784628] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.784906]  sdb: sdb1

[    1.798449] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.798722] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    7.819586] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    8.581937] Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k
```

In questo caso, sdb1 è il disco formattato con ntfs a cui dovrei accedere.

Al reboot del sistema ottengo un errore del tipo:"Some local file system failed to mount"

Questo è il mio fstab:

```

  GNU nano 2.0.6                   File: /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Grazie anticipatamente per il supporto, io non so più dove sbattere la testa... ho provato anche a compilare Fuse-2.7.4 manualmente, ma ottengo un errore strano che penso riguardi la memoria da quel che ho visto su google, forse qualcosa con la lunghezza delle variabili tipo char, non sono esperto e non saprei dirvi bene, cmq vi posto il link dell'output, altrimenti il posto sarebbe diventato troppo lungo e straziante da leggere. http://rafb.net/p/mMoIOI63.html

Grazie anticipatamente per il supporto.

Realnot

----------

## Scen

 *realnott wrote:*   

> Voglio farmi TANTO male

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Altolà.... installi DA SORGENTE IN MODO MANUALE SU GENTOO???????????!?!?!?!?!?!?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Butta via tutto, e per il supporto a NTFS su Linux, ti bastano:

```

[I] sys-fs/ntfs3g

     Available versions:  1.2531 (~)1.5130 (~)2009.2.1 (~)2009.3.8 {debug hal suid}

     Installed versions:  2009.3.8(15:51:10 04/04/2009)(hal -debug -suid)

     Homepage:            http://www.ntfs-3g.org

     Description:         Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

[I] sys-fs/ntfsprogs

     Available versions:  1.13.1-r1 2.0.0 ~2.0.0-r1 {crypt debug fuse gnome minimal}

     Installed versions:  2.0.0(18:02:02 03/04/2009)(fuse -crypt -debug -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.linux-ntfs.org/

     Description:         User tools for NTFS filesystems

```

Installati le versioni più recenti di entrambi i pacchetti e vivi felice   :Cool: 

----------

## realnott

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *realnott wrote:*   Voglio farmi TANTO male 
> 
>    
> 
> Altolà.... installi DA SORGENTE IN MODO MANUALE SU GENTOO???????????!?!?!?!?!?!?  
> ...

 

non riesco, come vedi l'installazione si ferma per l'errore citato sopra...

----------

## Scen

Ok, ho riletto attentamente tutto il tuo messaggio, mi era sfuggito il tuo tentativo di installare tramite emerge ntfsprogs.

DISABILITA nel kernel il supporto al filesystem NTFS, è il "vecchio" supporto a questo FS, che non ha mai funzionato egregiamente in scrittura. Il suo erede è, appunto ntfs-3g, che si interfaccia col kernel, appunto, tramite FUSE; per cui

```

File systems  --->

    DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

        < > NTFS file system support

```

ABILITA nel kernel, COME MODULO il supporto a FUSE:

```

File systems  --->

    <M> Filesystem in Userspace support

```

Ricompila il kernel, installalo, e riavvia

Ora vedrai che sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 compilerà correttamente (emerge rileverà che stai utilizzando il modulo interno del kernel, e proseguirà con la compilazione del resto)

Installa poi sys-fs/ntfs-3g

Modifica il tuo /etc/fstab così:

```

...

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g            noatime         0 1

...

```

IMPORTANTE: se stai utilizzando la codifica UTF-8 come locale, la riga di fstab dovrà essere così

```

...

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g            locale=it_IT.UTF-8,noatime         0 1

...

```

----------

## realnott

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, ho riletto attentamente tutto il tuo messaggio, mi era sfuggito il tuo tentativo di installare tramite emerge ntfsprogs.
> 
> DISABILITA nel kernel il supporto al filesystem NTFS, è il "vecchio" supporto a questo FS, che non ha mai funzionato egregiamente in scrittura. Il suo erede è, appunto ntfs-3g, che si interfaccia col kernel, appunto, tramite FUSE; per cui
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grande, grazie mille per il supporto, ma non sono riuscito comunque a montare il disco  :Sad: . Per emergere ci son riuscito ma alla fine dell'installazione è accaduto cio:

```
* Messages for package sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules

 *      /sbin/mount.fuse

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 *

 * Package 'sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4' merged despite file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

localhost ~ #
```

gli errori che ottengo nel mount sono sempre gli stessi:

```
localhost ~ # ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

fuse_mount failed.

Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (Backup Disco locale)

localhost ~ # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

localhost ~ #

```

Per quanto riguarda fstab, ho settato il primo che mi hai detto senza la localizzazione del sistema, poichè devo ancora farla, almeno per quanto riguarda i dispositivi, il kernel e tutto il resto, anche se da:

```
localhost ~ # locale -a | grep 'it_IT'

it_IT

it_IT.utf8

it_IT@euro
```

Dice che ho il profilo .utf8

----------

## Scen

[quote="realnott"]Per emergere ci son riuscito ma alla fine dell'installazione è accaduto cio:

```
* Messages for package sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules

 *      /sbin/mount.fuse

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 *

 * Package 'sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4' merged despite file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

```

Probabilmente avrai aggiunto l'opzione "collision-protect" in FEATURES dentro al tuo /etc/make.conf. Nulla di grave, comunque, il pacchetto si è comunque installato!

 *realnott wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gli errori che ottengo nel mount sono sempre gli stessi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai riconfigurato il kernel come ti avevo consigliato? Hai copiato l'immagine nuova del kernel in /boot ? Hai installato i modulo tramite make modules_install ? Hai riavviato il sistema con il kernel aggiornato?

Cosa ti riportano i seguenti comandi:

```

# find /lib/modules/ -name "fuse.*" -print

# zgrep -i fuse /proc/config.gz

```

?

 *realnott wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda fstab, ho settato il primo che mi hai detto senza la localizzazione del sistema, poichè devo ancora farla, almeno per quanto riguarda i dispositivi, il kernel e tutto il resto, anche se da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Uhm.. no. Con quel comando vedi le localizzazioni presenti nel tuo sistema. Per vedere la localizzazione attiva, devi digitare semplicemente

```

locale

```

----------

## realnott

[quote="Scen"] *realnott wrote:*   

> Per emergere ci son riuscito ma alla fine dell'installazione è accaduto cio:
> 
> ```
> * Messages for package sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4:
> 
> ...

 

Si, ok allora ho fatto esattamente come hai detto tu ovvero:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

qui ho deselezionato il supporto a NTFS come mi hai suggerito, sono uscito ed ho salvato.

```
make & make modules_installa

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8
```

ho verificato con eselect se erano presenti altri kernel (nel caso avessi sbagliato a rinominare il file)

```

localhost linux # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 *
```

Ho fatto il reboot, al boot ho ottenuto un errore diverso, che riguardava Fuse ma sempre per l'fs.

Successivamente ho lanciato i comandi che hai detto tu e questi sogno gli output:

```
localhost ~ # find /lib/modules/ -name "fuse.*" -print

localhost ~ #
```

```
localhost linux # zgrep -i fuse /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

localhost linux #
```

Dove sto sbagliando?

----------

## Scen

 *realnott wrote:*   

> Successivamente ho lanciato i comandi che hai detto tu e questi sogno gli output:
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # find /lib/modules/ -name "fuse.*" -print
> ...

 

Non hai attivato il supporto a FUSE come modulo nel kernel:

```

File systems  --->

    <M> Filesystem in Userspace support

```

 *realnott wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost linux # zgrep -i fuse /proc/config.gz
> ...

 

Non è un problema, ti manca l'attivazione di un'opzione a mio parere utilissima, per avere sempre disponibile la configurazione del kernel in uso:

```

General setup  --->

    [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

```

P.S. Cerca di quotare in modo "intelligente", tenendo solo le parti che servono, altrimenti la discussione diventa difficile da seguire   :Wink: 

----------

## realnott

Penso che sia tutto a posto ora, lo riconosce, l'unico problema è che mi trova il device occupato  :Sad: 

```
localhost ~ # mount -a

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

localhost ~ # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

localhost ~ # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

localhost ~ # ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy

fuse_mount failed.

Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (Backup Disco locale)

localhost ~ #
```

Ho cercato un po in giro per vedere come "disoccupare" il device, ma non ho trovato nulla   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *realnott wrote:*   

> Penso che sia tutto a posto ora, lo riconosce, l'unico problema è che mi trova il device occupato 
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # mount -a
> 
> ...

 

Fermi tutti, qua sta cominciando ad incasinarsi la situazione   :Confused: 

Incolla l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```

# fdisk -l

# cat /etc/fstab

# zgrep _FS /proc/config.gz

(se quest'ultimo comando non dovesse funzionare prova con)

# grep _FS /usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## realnott

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Incolla l'output dei seguenti comandi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Primo comando:

```

localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0a6f1823

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          68      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              69       60801   487837822+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0a6f1828

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       60802   488384512    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/dm-0: 500.1 GB, 500105740288 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x72706d6f

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/dm-0p1   ?       79636      147791   547460522    a  OS/2 Boot Manager

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/dm-0p2   ?      123715      229659   850997428+  65  Novell Netware 386

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/dm-0p3   ?       14052       14052           5   72  Unknown

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/dm-0p4          161350      161353       24790+   0  Empty

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

localhost ~ #     
```

Secondo comando:

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Terzo comando:

```

localhost ~ # zgrep _FS /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

Quarto comando:

```
localhost ~ # grep _FS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

localhost ~ #                      
```

Ma cosa è successo? io non ci sto più capendo nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

[OT]

Non c'entra col problema di NTFS, ma ho visto che non hai abilitato il supporto al filesystem EXT2 nel tuo kernel, per cui non riuscirai a montare /boot; abilita tale voce e ricompila il kernel:

```

File systems  --->

    <*> Second extended fs support

```

[FINEOT]

Commenta la riga relativa a /dev/sdb1 nel tuo /etc/fstab, così:

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/sdb1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

Riavvia il sistema, vai nella console, e assicurati che il modulo fuse sia caricato:

```

# lsmod|grep fuse

fuse                   58112  4

```

(i numeri saranno diversi)

Se non è caricato, prova a caricarlo manualmente:

```

# modprobe -v fuse

```

Verifica che partizioni sono attualmente montate:

```

# mount

```

e assicurati che /dev/sdb1 non sia ancora montata

Prova a montare tale partizione manualmente, con il debug attivo:

```

# ntfs-3g -o debug /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

```

E riporta quello che restituisce quest'ultimo comando.

----------

## realnott

Rieccomi, penso di aver fatto tutto quello che hai detto, però non riesco comunque a montare... questo è l'output:

```
localhost ~ # lsmod | grep fuse

localhost ~ # modprobe -v fuse

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko

localhost ~ # lsmod | grep fuse

fuse                   51904  0

localhost ~ # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

localhost ~ # ntfs-3g -o debug /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows

ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata

localhost ~ #
```

Ho sbagliato/dimenticato/omesso di fare altro?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

Mi viene un dubbio:

```

Disk /dev/dm-0: 500.1 GB, 500105740288 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x72706d6f

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/dm-0p1   ?       79636      147791   547460522    a  OS/2 Boot Manager

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/dm-0p2   ?      123715      229659   850997428+  65  Novell Netware 386

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/dm-0p3   ?       14052       14052           5   72  Unknown

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/dm-0p4          161350      161353       24790+   0  Empty

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

```

Non è che il tuo disco SCSI è collegato ad un controller RAID? Temo che il kernel, tramite device-mapper, monti il RAID (e lo vedi tramite fdisk -l) e venga quindi impegnato anche il tuo disco SCSI con la partizione NTFS.

Dovresti disattivare l'array RAID in qualche modo (attento a non cancellare erroneamente le partizioni dei dischi coinvolti), oppure prova a disattivare nel kernel il supporto a device-mapper:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->

        < >   Device mapper support

```

Gente che ha problemi simili al tuo: http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=730

----------

## realnott

Ho provato a disabilitare quello che hai detto tu nel kernel, ma non cambia nulla... però visto che ora parliamo di RAID, mi è sorto un dubbio... durante l'installazione di gento ho avuto problemi ad installarla su dischi SCSI, quindi ho messo le mani anche nel boot, quando ho fatto il reboot prima, ho visto che uno dei due dischi SATA era disabilitato, ovvero il secondo quello che serve a me, proprio nella pagina main del BIOS, riabilitandolo però non è accaduto nulla. Inoltre ricordo anche di aver provate ad utilizzare il raid, quindi mi sono spostato in Advanced --> NVRAID --> nVidia Sata drive è settato su disabled però... non enabled, quindi non ci dovrebbero essere probl... per l'installazione di gentoo su chipset nforce 4 ho dovuto abilitare NV_SATA nel kernel che si trova in Device Driver -->Serial ATA and parallel ATA --> NVIDIA SATA support, non so se è oin relazione con il raid... dimmi dove posso disabilitare totalmente il raid, nel bios come ho già getto è disabilitato il supporto, per quanto riguarda i controller non uso alcuna PCI, ma sono integrati nella mb.

Questo è un fdisk -l

```
localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disco /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x0a6f1823

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          68      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              69       60801   487837822+  83  Linux

Disco /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x0a6f1828

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       60802   488384512    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/dm-0: 500.1 GB, 500105740288 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x72706d6f

Questa non sembra una tabella delle partizioni.

Probabilmente è stato scelto il dispositivo sbagliato.

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/dm-0p1   ?       79636      147791   547460522    a  OS/2 Boot Manager

La partizione 1 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/dm-0p2   ?      123715      229659   850997428+  65  Novell Netware 386

La partizione 2 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/dm-0p3   ?       14052       14052           5   72  Sconosciuto

La partizione 3 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/dm-0p4          161350      161353       24790+   0  Vuoto

La partizione 4 non termina al limite del cilindro.

Le voci nella tabella delle partizioni non sono nello stesso ordine del disco
```

Ho letto il thread che hai postato, sembra che quel tipo abbia il mio stesso problema...

 *Quote:*   

> Remove EVMS and/or try to mount partitions under /dev/mapper. "Device or resource busy" means that something is already using the device which is either EVMS, LDM, MD, DM or softraid because apparently they are not mounted.

 

quindi ho riabilitato il supporto a mapper sul kernel e poi ho provato a montare così:

ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /dev/mapper

L'errore che ottengo è sempre lo stesso:" risorsa occupata". Quindi ho cercato di disabilitare il supporto a EVMS che vedo viene caricato all'avvio... facendo una ricerca è possibile disabilitare tale supporto all'avvio dando:"Gentoo noraid" ma lui lo monta ugualmente... ho cercato tale supporto sul kernel ma non l'ho trovato, ho anche effettuato una ricerca con / ma i risultati sono stati i medesimi.

Grazie per il supporto

----------

